# Our first baby of 2006



## Ponygirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Our ASPC mare, Echo's Harmony SR, foaled a beautiful and healthy red/white pinto filly yesterday morning. Our mare is a daughter of Diablo's Echo of Arenosa, owned by Dorothy and Mel of A Classic Touch ponies....the filly wil be ASPC Foundation Certified and Futurity nominated. Her name will be:

ESTACADO'S ECHOES OF DIABLO.

You can meet her on my new  website, which is under construction and only consists of one page at the moment (LOL)....my new site is being created and maintained by Ronaelee Carpenter of Alpha Farms.

www.EstacadoPonyFarm.com


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations




: What a beautiful filly and has such a lovely face.



:



:


----------



## kaykay (Feb 17, 2006)

congrats!! what a way to start foaling season. I love her beautiful head


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 17, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Mary thats so great!!!! WHat a lovely girl.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## C & C Farms (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations! :aktion033: She is adorable!



:


----------



## Lewella (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations on your adorable new filly!


----------



## Getitia (Feb 18, 2006)

:aktion033: Congratulations - that is the way to start out the foaling season :aktion033: :aktion033: Lovely, lovely filly!


----------



## Firefall (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats, what a beautiful baby!



:



:


----------



## CLC Stables (Feb 18, 2006)

VERY VERY NICE...................


----------



## Miniv (Feb 18, 2006)

She's lovely, Mary.



:

MA


----------



## Westwood Farms (Feb 24, 2006)

New site, EHHHH? Kept that one from me, LOL

Beautiful foal


----------



## crponies (Mar 4, 2006)

What a pretty filly! Congrats!


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations! She is adorable. Her color is so symetrical.


----------



## luvmymini2 (Mar 8, 2006)

:aktion033: congrats!! she's just beautiful!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Mar 8, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Mary Congrats! :aktion033: [/SIZE]

What a Pretty, Pretty gal she is! have FUN with her and good luck with your other 2006 foals!

:aktion033:

My best,

Jenny


----------



## painthorselover (Mar 9, 2006)

she is beautiful!!!!!


----------

